# Grained Center Island



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Done using Powdered Pigments and Oil....
A Very Basic Graining technique that was done in 2 passes... The tough part was actually getting the Precise Color(s) to go with the other pieces in the Space...
Nothing Fancy here.... Basecoat color could of been used for Purple Heart Wood.... As the Granite had areas of a Purple Tone...Veins.. Etc.

Michael Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Some people are so good at their jobs, it makes others not want to try!

Keep it up brotha!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Dang that's nice. I could see this kind of technique being useful for particle board shelving for closets and pantries, where I do work at. 

Looks AWESOME! Wish I knew how to do it that good. :/


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great work as always


----------

